# Is a Loaf Soap Cutter Worth it?



## WithLovefromNature (Nov 29, 2013)

I have been very interested in getting a loaf soap cutter and wondered what experiences people have had with them. Which ones worked the best/worst and so forth. I found a guy on etsy who makes them for $160 and thought I might try him, but it just seems so pricey for a cutter. Worth its weight in gold or not so much? Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Ravenscourt Apothecary (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been eyeing those guys for sometime now. Personally, I think it's worth the investment if you have a stable business and large orders where you need to save time and effort as much as you can. If you're just making a couple batches a week, a regular cutter that only allows you to cut off one piece at a time is all you need. There's always room for upgrade, but I feel like such a purchase needs to be justified from the economic point of view.


----------



## jcatblum (Nov 29, 2013)

I just ordered a cutter on Etsy from Bud. IMO saves time & will give you a prettier end product. Well it ever pay for itself, can't say it will, but I sure think anything that makes me enjoy soaping more is priceless! Before buying one on Etsy make sure that the seller has lots of good reviews on cutters.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Nov 29, 2013)

I've had a Bud cutter for a little while now and I absolutely love it.  I ordered from his facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Buds-Woodshop/301600169944220


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't think it is. With the right miter box and practice you can make nice cuts for next to nothing.


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 29, 2013)

Is it worth it? Depends on how much soap you make. I wouldn't be without one.


----------



## kazmi (Nov 29, 2013)

If you are going to invest in a multi cutter buy Bud's.  It's a high quality cutter with very good reviews (including mine!).


----------



## judymoody (Nov 29, 2013)

I am a hobbyist and I love my wire cutter!  I got it on etsy from a guy who no longer sells them.

You can also use a wire cheese cutter on Amazon which will cut one slice at a time, but cleanly.


----------



## tryanything (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm only a hobbiest but I've been thinking about it also.  In the long run, due to money,  I think I'm just going to get the Soap Making Resources log mold and cutter.  It's only $40 for the size I want but comes with the guide as part of the mold and a cutter.  Since I only make soap once a month or so, i can handle it.  Plus I need a new log mold.  My old one is warped.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 29, 2013)

One thing I really like about my wire cutter is, if I want to cut with my crinkle cutter I can put my loaf on my cutter and bring the wires down just enough to mark the top.  Then take the wires back up and use the marks on the top plus the built in slots on the cutter and I get perfect crinkles as well!  I have one from Bud also but if you are going to get one I don't  suggest mine, which is,Mod 1 Solid Oak & High Density Polyethylene Soap Cutter Cuts 1" Bars. Sorry I don't know how to put a link.
Not sure how to explain this but if you look at the cutter the the sides of the cutter are fixed so you can not adjust your loaf inside the side arms.  I know I'm not making much sense.  But trust me on this one and spend the extra $20 for the mod 2 with open ends.
I wish I had noticed this before I brought it. I would have gladly spent 20 more dollars.  Don't get me wrong I really like my cutter and he does a beautiful job!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 29, 2013)

I forgot to mention:  I'm also a hobbyist, only make soap for family and friends, but I still think it's worth it!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 29, 2013)

im glad you started this thread, i am looking for one too. I think i am settling on what Pepsi girl has, mod2 of course


----------



## Lin (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd LOVE a multi bar wire cutter, no way I could afford that though. 
I don't even have real molds yet lol. But what I'm wanting is to get a cheap wire cheese cutter so I can cut perfect bars one at a time. Then maybe someday I could afford the multi wire cutters! I'd also want one open on the sides to not restrict the size of the loaf. http://www.etsy.com/listing/150480091/adjusters-on-each-wire-mod-2-solid-oak?ref=related-1 

Here's what I'm eyeing: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Prodyne-Butcher-Block-End-Grain-Beechwood-Cheese-Slicer/17027648 but I also want to see if I can find a thrift store one cheaper. You can easily add markings to line up different size bars.


----------



## seven (Nov 30, 2013)

If u want to get a cheese cutter, make sure not to get one with a marble pad, it is slippery..

I could not find one made from wood and ended up with the marble. I gotta hold the soap with a very steady hand otherwise the cut would be crooked


----------



## smeetree (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't think it's worth it. You can use a knife to cut it for free (assuming you have a knife). I use my Wusthof butcher knife. I bought a $5 crinkle cutter for rustic soaps.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 30, 2013)

I got a cheese cutter for free,  but it is too small for my loaves. Works well for cutting sample slices though.


----------



## lsg (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is the one I have.  It would be easy to make for someone with wood crafting skills, just a box and a wire.

http://www.chestnutfarms.com/chestnutfarm/Soap_and_supplies/cutters/model_b/index.htm


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 30, 2013)

I have Bud's mod 2 and I cannot say enough good things about it. I had a cutting jig that I used and the vast majority of my cuts looked like an epileptic monkey was hacking at them.


----------



## Feather (Nov 30, 2013)

My husband makes and sells these molds and cutting mold. We just use a long knife and the cutting mold keeps them even and straight. 
I've tried a mitre box, all kinds of knives, and this is the easiest for me.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 30, 2013)

lsg said:


> Here is the one I have.  It would be easy to make for someone with wood crafting skills, just a box and a wire.
> 
> http://www.chestnutfarms.com/chestnutfarm/Soap_and_supplies/cutters/model_b/index.htm



That is a very nice cutter if you do a slab mold!  So many inventive people out there


----------



## Crombie (Nov 30, 2013)

*Soap Cutter*

I am a hobbyist and only make soap for family and friends.  I have a Bud Cutter (Mod II).  I had a mitre box and even after months of practice, I could not every get an evenly cut nice bar.  I will never be without a Bud cutter as long as I am making soap.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 1, 2013)

My dad makes molds very similar to yours Feather. I like the built in notches for cutting but it can be a pain when it's time to clean it out


----------



## Feather (Dec 1, 2013)

Numbers said:


> My dad makes molds very similar to yours Feather. I like the built in notches for cutting but it can be a pain when it's time to clean it out



Hi Numbers, I must have married your dad. :shh:
I haven't run into that as a problem, I use a spatula to clean the molds and cutter. In fact, I use the spatula to loosen the soap mold ends too.
Like this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Those molds are designed to make 12 bars at a time. We also make them to make 24 bars at a time.


----------



## WithLovefromNature (Dec 2, 2013)

I just want to say that I really appreciate all the feedback. I now feel that I have a better understanding of the options that exist out there. And like Pepsi Girl said, there are such inventive people out there. It really is nice to be a part of a trade that embraces each other's skills and knowledge. ......still open to any and all feedback.......


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 2, 2013)

The wire multi cutter bar is totally worth it. I always poo-pooed it - until I got one as a door prize at a soap meeting. If mine broke I would be online ordering one today.

The log cutter - If you are selling, I think it would be worth it. If you are not selling - IMO not really. We had one but it fell off the counter and broke. We do miss it sometimes, but it's not diffult to make do with a cheese slicer to cut long strips off of a loaf, which is the only thing we used the long log cutter for.


----------



## Paintguru (Dec 2, 2013)

I got Bud's single wire cutter.  Chose it for a few reasons.  One...price, saved me like $50 or so.  Second, the time savings between a single and multi-wire cutter is minimal in my case, as I'm not producing 10+ loaves at a time. Third, I can adjust the size of the bars with his single wire....can't with the multi.  I think the wire does a great job vs. a knife.


----------



## freesia792 (Dec 2, 2013)

I had no idea that cutting was such a big deal. I've only ever used a  chef's knife to cut my bars. My bars are fairly consistent in size and  as bubbly and silky as can be. I am truly ignorant as to why I'd ever  need a fancy cutter. Enlighten me?
Second time I've tried to send so what's up with "Your message is to short. Please lengthen it by at least 4 charters?" 
Since when can a person not just get to the point?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 2, 2013)

Other people may not be able to cut as well as you can.  Or they want more than just fairly consistent results.  Or they produce a lot of soap and a knife just doesn't cut it, so to speak.

If you're cutting perfectly well for what you want without one, then you don't need a fancy cutter at all.  If you can't cut so well or it's taking 5 hours to cut all your soaps, then you'd need something more.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 2, 2013)

freesia792 said:


> I had no idea that cutting was such a big deal. I've only ever used a  chef's knife to cut my bars. My bars are fairly consistent in size and  as bubbly and silky as can be. I am truly ignorant as to why I'd ever  need a fancy cutter. Enlighten me?
> Second time I've tried to send so what's up with "Your message is to short. Please lengthen it by at least 4 charters?"
> Since when can a person not just get to the point?



Crooked, uneven, jagged cuts keep the "rustic" handmade theme intact and could allow a higher price as opposed to the perfectly cut and trimmed neatly packaged assembly line approach of those who have "sold out to the MAN!"  :lolno:

Calm down, I was just kidding.:mrgreen:


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 2, 2013)

WithLovefromNature said:


> I have been very interested in getting a loaf soap cutter and wondered what experiences people have had with them. Which ones worked the best/worst and so forth. I found a guy on etsy who makes them for $160 and thought I might try him, but it just seems so pricey for a cutter. Worth its weight in gold or not so much? Thanks for the tips!


 

I haven't purchased a Bud cutter.  BUT I would LOVE too!

That being said.  I asked my Mr. Muscles if he could make me a VERY simple guide so I could cut my bars straight down.  I was tired of angled cuts.   Hahaha!!!  I started showing him pics and videos of the Bud cutters.  Then he got "that look" in his eye.  The look that says he just took a very simple 20 minute project and turned it into a complicated week long project.  Ah!!!  So my cutter is almost done now.  The cost if you made one yourself like we are the cost is about 50%-65% of what he charges.   That is ONLY if you have the tools yourself and you can access all of the hardware locally and have the skill to just look at something like that and just whip it out.  We strung one part of the cutter to check it out and it cuts like BUTTER!!!  TALK about a time saver!!!!  And if you are selling soap have symmetrical even cuts I totally think it would be worth it.  

I still have to sand, stain and do finishing work on it today and then we will have to string it etc.  Then I get to REALLY try it out.  I am very blessed to have a sweet hubby and it makes him happy to MAKE something himself.  Doing things like that just makes him so happy.

But if I didn't have my hubby (and I had the extra $$$ laying around, lol)  I would totally be getting a Bud Cutter!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 2, 2013)

@ freesia - for me, cutting the soap would make my hands hurt, and I would not call my results even "fairly consistent". Heck, I would not call them, "rustic and homemade" looking. I would call them, "Looks like she got liquored up and tried to cut soap with an ax." I could never find these miter boxes some soapers use. My local hardware stores only carry one where the cut doesn't go all the way to the bottom and the sides are very shallow, so you only had a "guide" through about 1/2 of the bar. Have no idea what these things could possible be useful for!

I would like to say that I have never cut soap while intoxicated.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 2, 2013)

If my husband wasn't so darn handy I would purchae Bud Hafner's cutter as well.  However, my husband is handy and was able to make me two just like Bud's one is 1 inch and one is 1.25 inches.  I couldn't live without them.  He also made me a log splitter and a simple single slicer when I first started.  I couldn't imagine going back to cutting them one at a time with a knife or with a mitre box as they were never even or consistent when it came to labeling them.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 2, 2013)

As I am (currently) just a hobbyist, I've just made molds with a 2cm guide which I hope will be okay for now.  In the future, I might well make a wire cutter


----------



## smeetree (Dec 2, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> I couldn't imagine going back to cutting them one at a time with a knife or with a mitre box as they were never even or consistent when it came to labeling them.



Really? I get them perfect with a knife. You just need to use a ruler beforehand and mark out ever 1" across the loaf, then go back and cut them. It works great.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 2, 2013)

dixiedragon said:


> @ freesia  "Looks like she got liquored up and tried to cut soap with an ax."
> 
> I would like to say that I have never cut soap while intoxicated.



Never say never.  Stranger things have happened. :roll:


----------



## heyjude (Dec 2, 2013)

I am a hobbyist who loves her two cutters! I have BB's multiwire cutter for cp and Bud's mp cutter which I use when I have mp embeds on top of cp. I was so tired of funny looking cuts.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Dec 2, 2013)

smeetree said:


> Really? I get them perfect with a knife. You just need to use a ruler beforehand and mark out ever 1" across the loaf, then go back and cut them. It works great.


 
That doesn't work for me. I can't seem to cut straight down. I use a mold with a cutting guide, but someday I would love to have a multi-cutter.


----------



## Lin (Dec 2, 2013)

I use a ruler to mark out everything first, even use an L square ruler to help with my "slab molds" (cardboard cereal boxes) and my cuts still suck lol. I just spent an hour the other day using a vegetable peeler to try and pretty up my rectangle christmas soaps. They look worlds different now though! 

I have a genetic connective tissue disorder which causes severe joint problems and I have nerve damage along the other sides of both arms from elbow dislocations. I also have some of the shakiest hands around lol, when the muscle twitching and jerking is bad I think I can rival some with parkinsons! So currently the knife doesn't work so hot for me LOL. So thats why as soon as I have the cash to spare I'm going to pick up that cheap $11 cheese cutter from walmart for now. If I can't find one even cheaper at the thrift store. And for now I ogle those fancy wire multicutters, some day!!! 

Currently my soap is only for myself and friends, so they all know what things I struggle with and don't care about perfectly straight cuts. So I've got time to perfect things before I need to have my soap pretty enough to sell.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, for those that can make straight cuts kudos to you. I wish I could have.  I just could not get a straight cut and it was important for me to have a good cut for consistent weight once I began selling them.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 3, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> Well, for those that can make straight cuts kudos to you. I wish I could have.  I just could not get a straight cut and it was important for me to have a good cut for consistent weight once I began selling them.



Word!

My cuts using a jig or miter box always looked like an epileptic monkey did the job.  Fine for stuff around the house, but not for soap intended for sale.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 3, 2013)

I had never heard of Bud's cutters! I wasn't willing to buy another $170 log cutter (mine fell and broke) but I am totally going to buy this one:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/150587950/adjustable-log-splitter?ref=pr_shop


----------



## Jencat (Dec 3, 2013)

If and when I get good enough at making soap to sell, I want to get one of those wire cutters!  My first bars of soap are very interestingly shaped.  Cutting straight is not one of my skills.


----------



## Lin (Dec 3, 2013)

I love that description, epileptic monkey. 

The biggest problem for me with my horrible cuts is I'm a perfectionist and slightly OCD. (my bf keeps teasing me about how all the soap stuff is color coded) So I really can't ignore the bad cuts!


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 4, 2013)

I have Buds new metal cutter. if you drop it off the counter I think it would come out unharmed. Love the cutter already. 
 I have fibromyalgia & all my other soap cutting had to be done by my husband. Now I can cut my soap on my own! My HP coffee soap cut effortlessly!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2013)

I really enjoyed reading this topic and learning how everyone cuts their soap. I laughed at some of the comments. I'm not laughing at you, I'm laughing with you because I can't cut straight even when I use a ruler. Sad but true.  I'd love to have a wire cutter.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 4, 2013)

Lin said:


> I use a ruler to mark out everything first, even use an L square ruler to help with my "slab molds" (cardboard cereal boxes) and my cuts still suck lol.



That's me all the marking in the world couldn't help!  And that is why I have a wire cutter!  O Yeah


----------



## Lin (Dec 5, 2013)

Oooh that metal cutter is pretty. I really should let my boyfriend cut my soap but I don't trust him haha. Even with how hard it is on me and what my cuts look like I'm afraid his would be worse. (I can be a control freak) Plus when my cuts suck I can only blame myself, as opposed to blowing up at him if I overreacted and thought he'd "ruined" my soap! Right now I'm still a huge newbie and only ever made 5 batches. 4 of those being small batches and one that would be more full size. My bf and I are going to be making 2 full batches tonight, one each filling up an entire pringles can. 100% OO one substituting pumpkin and the other yogurt for water, and will cure until next christmas. I got the idea here. I really wish there was some way to get a cutter by the time they need to be cut! I even looked at walmart to see if they had the cheese slicers in store and was going to "splurge" the $15 bucks to get it lol. I just hate the idea of giving these soaps away a full year from now and them looking the same as the soaps I just made to give away this year! Even if I had the money in my paypal account to order one online right now I'm sure it wouldn't arrive in time to cut the soap. And I don't want to delay it because I'm at my bfs right now and will be going home in a few days, he lives 90 minutes away and I don't know when the next time I'll be staying with him to make more soap will be. He's the one with all the soap making supplies/equipment, and I'm the one with the oils because I've been making body products with oils for a couple years now. 

If I start making soap frequently and get where I can sell it I'll definitely need a multi wire cutter, I think even the cheese cutter wouldn't work because of the repetitive movements cutting soap so often. But I've been totally bitten by the soap bug, and its all his fault LOL. Before I just wanted to make my own soap because I already had the oils and had to buy CP handmade soap for skin conditions, and a bottle of lye was the same cost as the 2 bars of soap I was about to order. I just wanted basic no color no scent soap to use for myself. But he started bugging me about making soap to sell. I wasn't interested, saying how so many people already do it and everything's been done before and it wouldn't be worth it. But he got super excited, and I started watching soaping 101 videos and realizing how the color stuff wasn't as hard as I thought it was... Thats when the plan for christmas soaps came up, and because of the soaping 101 dollar store video my bf took me to the dollar store and asked me to pick out everything that was needed to make soap. So I did, then started getting more and more ideas for cute christmas soap for my friends who are always helping and supporting me.... And joined this forum... And now there's no going back, LOL. I want to try EVERYTHING.


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 5, 2013)

dixiedragon said:


> @ freesia - for me, cutting the soap would make my hands hurt, and I would not call my results even "fairly consistent". Heck, I would not call them, "rustic and homemade" looking. I would call them, "Looks like she got liquored up and tried to cut soap with an ax." I could never find these miter boxes some soapers use. My local hardware stores only carry one where the cut doesn't go all the way to the bottom and the sides are very shallow, so you only had a "guide" through about 1/2 of the bar. Have no idea what these things could possible be useful for!
> 
> I would like to say that I have never cut soap while intoxicated.


 

Thank you.  Just thank you for making me laugh.  Very funny and I resemble some of those remarks ;-)


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow, that metal cutter is a beauty!


----------

